
At $1.1B Google's Self-Driving Car Moonshot Looks Like a Bargain - sytelus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2017/09/15/at-1-1-billion-googles-self-driving-car-moonshot-looks-like-a-bargain/#40ee68a757bb
======
afeezaziz
Mind you, that $1.1B is money already spent. Google will need to spend more
than that to continue R&D for Waymo.

